# Control de Iluminacion mediante PWM y cruce por cero



## diaza89 (Nov 15, 2011)

Que tal compañeros

Resulta que debo controlar una bombilla (la potencia esta entre los 60 y 100w) mediante el uso de PWM y la detección de cruce por cero

He encontrado muchos circuitos al respecto pero en su mayoría usan un PIC lo cual no se me permite. Es necesario tomar la onda de 60Hz y 120 VAC del toma corriente y sincronizar la onda para controlar la bombilla mediante estas técnicas.

Para ello tengo el siguiente circuito







En protoboard esta algo asi, sin la bombilla







Ya lo monte con estos componentes pero me surgen algunas dudas:
El CA3059 es un ZVS(Zero Voltage Switch) entonces con esto ya estoy haciendo cruce por cero?

Como puedo acoplar un circuito de PWM porque al probarlo la bombilla se prende y apaga de manera muy rapida como un flash y modificando las resistencias Rp y Rx por potenciometros he reducido un poco este efecto al punto de que que pareciera visualmente de que queda encendida la bombilla.

Cabe señalara que el UJT genera una onda en diente de sierra a la entrada del Pin 9 del CA3059, y con la variacion de estas resistencias estoy es variando la frecuencia del oscilador efecto que se ve en la bombilla como ya lo explique.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola.

Qué función cumple el MOC. 
Me parece que el MOC está demás.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diaza89 (Nov 15, 2011)

Este es un optoacoplador que aisla el circuito ZVS de baja potencia del circuito del triac de alta potencia.
Otro forma que estoy analizando es si puedo entrar el pulso del PWM hecho con un circuito 555 a la entrada del pin 9 reemplazando la onda en diente de sierra pero no se si sea posible.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola.

El circuito que haz publicado no tiene aislamiento con el MOC.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diaza89 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ahora si me confundiste...Y entonces como puedo aislar para hacer un control mediante PWM?


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2011)

Fijate si este circuito te sirve. Tenes que utilizar una fuente de CC externa.

no subio el pdf. Aqui esta! espero...


----------



## diaza89 (Nov 17, 2011)

Creo que este es el que necesito, voy a comprar los materiales y a implementarlo y ahora te cuento. Gracias por la ayuda

Otra cosa puedes decirme en donde encontraste este circuito


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, despues que lo hagas, contame si te funcionó, asi lo hago...no mentira, ya lo hice y me funcionó de 1º, el circuito es tus pagos, lo saco cekit hace tiempo, lastima que no recuerdo el nº de placa, pero creo que era uno de la serie proyectos industriales.


----------



## diaza89 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ya lo estoy montando y tengo una pregunta los puntos MT2 y G en la salida son para conectar un triac? este triac lo puedo conectar de forma similar al circuito que estoy mostrando en la figura?


----------



## dmc (Nov 17, 2011)

diaza89, en el datasheet del Moc3010 estan unos ejemplos de uso, te lo dejo, porque creo que va ha ser más claro que si yo te lo explico.


----------

